# Some working pictures



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool photos! thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

your pups are beautiful. 

That photo of breeze #2 makes me smile. It's that guilty sorta face they all have.

Love Wins face.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome! So great to see them doing what they were bred for and love to do.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures-beautiful dogs doing what they were bred to do


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats and gorgeous photos , especially the last one!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are some awesome looking pups! And welcome to the forum! I must have missed your introduction. Glad to see another field person added to our family. I have a Breeze as well, Porjay's Breeze of Windy Ridge. She, along with my boy, Dooley (Windy Ridge Call of Dooley) will start their hunt test career at the first one we can find within driving distance this Spring.

Where did you find your dog box?


----------



## G Olden (Dec 3, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Awesome! So great to see them doing what they were bred for and love to do.


Seconded!

:wavey:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Now those are some great looking, hard working Goldens! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing! 
I love seeing HT stuff from other areas of the country (or continent!). What is that white stuff on the ground and those funny looking chickens?


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome pics...love seeing the pics of Goldens working in the field.

Thanks for sharing!

Jeff


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the training in the snow one. And of course all the bird pictures! What good doggies!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice looking dogs.

Are your truck crates custom made? How expensive were they? I love my current crates, but will be getting a different car in another year or two and depending on what I get they might not fit. I hadn't considered custom "crates".


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments. I show my dogs, but the work comes first! The way I look at it, a retriever that won't retrieve isn't much of a retriever! A few show judges have gone in for more than one squeeze on Winter's tushie since they don't often get their hands on a dog in his condition.

For those who asked about my setup, it is custom made. I am lucky enough to work in a school with trades programs, so they were actually made to fit my truck as part of a senior project in the welding shop. It took a while to get them made but only cost me the value of the materials. Having them custom fabricated at a commercial shop would have cost me 3-4 times the price, I imagine. The dogs are very secure in them, and they are elevated so I can slide wingers, holding blinds, etc underneath. And I can put locks on their doors to keep them secure when we are on the road and I stop for a meal or whatever--I can leave the cap gate up for air and they are still secure. The other bonus--filthy-after-hunting dogs don't get to stink up the passenger cabin!

And Anney, I was actually throwing birds in that white stuff for Fisher's son Crash this afternoon!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots of your crew doing what goldens were meant to do. Handsome dogs who look very proud of their work.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Breeze had one fine summer--love that wall of rosettes!


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Great pictures. Something about the colors in a rooster and how they "go" so well with "gold". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great photos, your dogs are lucky to have so many opportunities to do that fun stuff  

Where do you take them hunting? Somewhere in Ontario?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What awesome photos of some proud and very fit retrievers!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Breeze had one fine summer--love that wall of rosettes!


Thanks--she was a good girl! We hope to add two more CKC SH ribbons and 2 more UKC Seasoned ribbons in the spring. She should have been done her CKC SH this summer as well, but she was in season for the end of July and start of August so we lost a couple of tests!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Great photos, your dogs are lucky to have so many opportunities to do that fun stuff
> 
> Where do you take them hunting? Somewhere in Ontario?


I do hunt here in Southern Ontario--my parents' farm, friend's farms, Hullet Marsh, Long Point area--wherever I can get permission and find birds. The dogs love it way more than ANYTHING else we do!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

grrrick said:


> Great pictures. Something about the colors in a rooster and how they "go" so well with "gold". Thanks for sharing.


That they do! They are stunning birds and I give thanks every time we manage to harvest one. There is something about them that flips a switch in Winter--just pure joy for him.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sterregold said:


> That they do! They are stunning birds and I give thanks every time we manage to harvest one. There is something about them that flips a switch in Winter--just pure joy for him.


Fantastic photos! Great looking dogs on an obviously successful day! I love hunting pheasant... my Pointer bitch, Alice, LIVED for those hunts.
Thanks for sharing your fun...


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

sterregold said:


> That they do! They are stunning birds and I give thanks every time we manage to harvest one. There is something about them that flips a switch in Winter--just pure joy for him.


Rosters and Greenheads. Both just bring a smile to my face when I see a picture of them with a Golden. I don't mean to hijack your thread but this is one of my favorite pictures of my old Ruby, whom we lost in August. I thought you would enjoy...


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, oh, oh, oh oh! That's like the pictures my buddies taunt me with when they come back from Pelee Island....


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

The biggest Canada goose of my life, and it was banded! *THIS* was Moose's first honker.

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice! |Wish I could shoot sky carp from my front yard--there are certainly enough of them in town, but the authorities seem to frown on it!!

Where was the bird banded?


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Northern Missouri. Yep, he turned out to be local. Biggest goose I've ever gotten, but moose is a strong lad!

We were at my hunting parnter's parents house near Smithville Lake. His neighbors also pass shoot! Not only that, but we took a break about 9AM for fresh pumpkin bread! Now _that's_ goose hunting at its finest!!!

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Very cool.
Some of them can be real monsters. A couple of years ago, one of my friends shot one stone dead right above the blind. He dropped like a stone out of the sky and landed not two feet behind me. That brute could have broken my neck if he had landed on me! Made an excellent pulled goose tho...:yummy:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Shelly, not sure how I missed this but it's SOOO cool that you are friends with Joe & Gail B. -- next time you have the camera handy get some photos of Crash for me 
He is a Fisher clone, he is shorter on leg than Fisher but looks so much like him it's scary. 
Thanks again and happy Christmas,


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I will try to take some pictures of the Crash-monster! I'll be seeing Joe and Gail for Christmas dinner and we will be trying to train over the holidays if the weather cooperates!


----------

